# 

## Skystalker

.    ,   .
 : ,  , ,      . 
         .
        :(,    . 
     .

----------


## Tail

> .    ,   .
>  : ,  , ,      . 
>          .
>         :(,    . 
>      .

            10-16 ?

----------


## Skystalker

> 10-16 ?

     16  17   ,

----------

,  !!!       .        .   ,          ,     -  .   ,  , ,   . ,             ?  :         .     -  .     ,     ,  !  :    ,   ..   3   .  : ,   :       ,          ?  - , ?

----------


## Skystalker

> ,  !!!       .        .   ,          ,     -  .   ,  , ,   . ,             ?  :         .     -  .     ,     ,  !  :    ,   ..   3   .  : ,   :       ,          ?  - , ?

        ,         .    .   ,   .   .     ,   , .  
         . .

----------


## lexrider

?  
   ?
   ? 
  ?          ...
  ?
  ?
  ?
     ? 
            ( 
 376609198

----------


## ERNE

> ?          ...
>   ?

  - .       Hosting.ua,      .

----------


## Skystalker

> ?  
>    ?
>    ? 
>   ?          ...
>   ?
>   ?
>   ?
>      ? 
>             ( 
>  376609198

   .   30,  .   , ,  , , .      ,   .
 0636154680    Skystalker3

----------


## _

,  ! 
 ,     ERNE,     hosting   ...
   ,   ,   .

----------

> .    ,   .
>  : ,  , ,      . 
>          .
>         :(,    . 
>      .

       ,  ,        ,     )

----------

